# burners for O'Keefe & Merritt Range



## Margaret (Jul 22, 2006)

I need new burners for a 1950's O'Keefe & Merritt Range.  Three of burners have separted from the gas piping and need to be replaced per the repairman.  He suggested that I search on google for parts but I haven't been able to find any.  Does anyone have a suggestion of where I should look?  Thanks.


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi,

O'Keefe & Merritt name is now owned by Frigidaire/Electrolux. If -new- parts are still available, any Frigidaire parts depot can look them up for you and check into the availability and prices...( model# needed ).

RepairClinic can likely help.

If new are no longer available, check some of the range restoration places for help.
Link one
Link two

jeff.


----------

